# my knots are coming undone



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

guys,

Ok, I need to know what might be wrong here?

When I tie my flat bands to the pouches I'm using the constrictor knot. A few hundred shots in, off comes one of the bands
from the pouch, no sign of the string, gone! The first string I was using, would fray, looks like cotton. Then I
started using waxed dental floss and that's not working much better.
Should I be coating the string with something so it doesn't fray and come undone? I know the knot's look good and tight
when I finish them and give pull tests.
Any help appreciated.

Sean


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I would suggest using cotton string. Your constrictor knot is fine, although personally I find them a pain in the backside to tie, so I do not use them ... just wrap twice and use a square knot myself. Then put a drop of clear fingernail polish on the knot. It will be absobed by the cotton (unwaxed) string, and will glue the knot so it will not come undone. Just a little dab 'll do ya!

No doubt others will have suggestions.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank you Charles, I'll go out and grab some cotton string and some clear polish.









sean


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You may also need to prestrech the band prior to applying contrictor knot. Dont trim the excess to close.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank you tree fork. I am pre stretching and will watch the trim. I bought some nail polish and cotton twine. So I'm hoping for the best.

Sean


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I use a wee drop of super glue sometimes. And constrictor knot.


----------



## rdmiller3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Charles, there's an easy way to tie a constrictor, called "constrictor-on-a-bight", by just turning and flipping part of a loop in mid air. However this produces a closed loop with nothing inside it (rather than being tied around something), so I have to remember to slip it loosely over the band before I put it through the hole in the pouch. Then I bring the loose end back inside the constrictor and tighten.

I always loop the ends of thread around a few more times and secure with a square knot, just to spread out the forces.

What's *really* easy though is just wrapping with a piece of rubber band and tucking it under itself a few times. But thread is probably lighter.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I use waxed thread, made for leather work, in a constrictor knot over the pre-stretched bands and lock it with a square knot. It's roughly the diameter of 20 lb monofilament. I have never had one of these knots work loose.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I use the same leather working thread, as long as i trim to 1/8" it stays put with no square knot


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey fellas thanks for chiming in. I'll reinforce my ties. I think the above will have cured my woes with this.

Sean


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

Waxed thread. You can make your own by using bee's wax and pulling the cotton string across the wax until it is coated. The constrictor knot with a surgeon knot works very good here. Sometimes the surgeon knot starts to come untied, but that is a early warning sign that atttention needs to be paid to that set of bands.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I'll check out some of this other string and the surgeon and square knot's and see what I can do. Thanks again.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Sean said:


> I'll check out some of this other string and the surgeon and square knot's and see what I can do. Thanks again.


the waxed thread really works well, i have received pre strung bands w/white thread, without fail they unraveled. i buy 25 yard spools of heavy gauge wax thread from the hobby shop for $1.49 and it holds like a weld with zero fray.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

waxed thread ? Hmm sounds a lot like dental floss . i have some mint flavored dental floss, i should give it a try. at least a bird can taste a hint of mint when it gets hit .


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Imperial said:


> waxed thread ? Hmm sounds a lot like dental floss . i have some mint flavored dental floss, i should give it a try. at least a bird can taste a hint of mint when it gets hit .


rock on!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Any reason not to use elastic / latex to tie instead of string?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Jakerock said:


> Any reason not to use elastic / latex to tie instead of string?


I use both, but you have to be careful to not use too much, i watched a vid, i think on you tube, said wrap the bands just under the pouch 10 times than insert string another 5 time than pull your loop under, it looked like a monkey fist? and the rest of this forum said whoa buddy, so now i just wrap 4-5 insert the string and than another 3-4 makes a tidy secure tie off.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I have been using tubes on the PFS, tied with rubberbands like dgui shows how...

2 wraps around then two overhand knots. Thats it.
I never thought that it would hold with just two wraps, but It has worked a lot better than string for me and it is SO simple

heres one video where he shows doing it @ Around 4:40


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

newconvert said:


> Any reason not to use elastic / latex to tie instead of string?


I use both, but you have to be careful to not use too much, i watched a vid, i think on you tube, said wrap the bands just under the pouch 10 times than insert string another 5 time than pull your loop under, it looked like a monkey fist? and the rest of this forum said whoa buddy, so now i just wrap 4-5 insert the string and than another 3-4 makes a tidy secure tie off.
[/quote]With the rubber wraps, much less prestrech is needed because of the bands dynamic constriction. Its amazing how few wraps are needed to hold with the rubber.I very depending on the weight and number of bands used. With pouches lighter is always better.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeah... I also have been using rubberbands for securing the tubes to the forks and it only takes about 8-ish wraps to get the tubes, which have limited purchase on the wood due to the small contact area...to stay put on the wood. And they do!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

*Instead of rubber bands, try using strips of old wornout bands, it is stronger! -- Tex*


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

I use the inner strands of 550 paracord, tie a constrictor knot then carefully melt the cut ends of the cord onto the knot itself. Looks very neat, won't come untied and so far I haven't had any problems of the paracord cutting into the rubber.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks again for the replies guys. I've pretty much got the problem licked. I bought some cotton string and some nail hardener and sealed the
knot that way and they seem to be holding just fine.
I tried using rubber bands originally but became frustrated because when doing it that way I always had a bit of pouch twist after it was done.
With the string method, using pre stretch that doesn't happen at all.

Sean


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Glad you found something that works for you.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Charles said:


> Glad you found something that works for you.
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


I think it was your idea Charles if mem serves, thanks.









sean


----------

